# MTD/Agway gear problems, continue



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Well I am still having problems with the gears. I've checked everything and it still wont move up any type of slope. It's bad in 4th gear I can't go anywhere except flat ground. but I can creep up a small slope with 3rd. Then I tried backing up and when I put the trans out of forward into neutral the clutch would not stop the tractor from rolling down the hill. So with it in neutral I could not get it to stop and the belt started to smoke. I checked and cleaned all belts thinking maybe some oil or grease got on them. I checked all springs, connections, etc and I just can't figure it out. There must be something Im missing.

Any help, please?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Those variator drives are pretty simple, so there can't be much wrong with it. First you have the belts, which you said you already changed. Next, you have the center pulley with the moveable center sheave. Lastly, there is a pulley keyed to the transmission input shaft. I'd start by pulling the belts and looking them over carefully. If they look shiny or burnt on the drive faces, they are probably slipping. Check the center pulley to make sure the middle sheave is free and moves easily. If it drags or hangs up anywhere in its travel up and down, it will not work correctly. Clean and lube the center shaft that it rides on so it moves easily. Try not to get lube on the faces of the pulleys. If you do, clean it off. Next, check the key on the input pulley on the transmission. If possible, pull the pulley off the shaft and check to be sure the key isn't smeared over. I've seen transmissions that were slipping and it ended up being that the key had sheared and the pulley could spin on the shaft under high torque situations.

Also make sure that the center pulley moves back and forth with the arm its mounted to. The arm has to be able to move freely to adjust your speed.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's how I ended up with my JD LX266. The PO had someone replace the rt.rear tire,and the guy used an aluminum key on the axle !
It would drive,then slip. I was even thinking of scrapping it,until I saw that.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Hi all,

This will come in great help to me thank you!

Well I noticed that the moveable center sheave is stiff, it doesn't want to slide up and down once I have it on.

I have not looked over the rear pulley above trans yet.


Will keep everyone informed.

Thx,
Nate


----------

